# How to stabilize pH levels?



## ~Biota~ (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been having a difficult time stabilizing my pH levels. 

Here is what I got:

Tank- 46 Gal 

Fish- Angels, Rasboras, Tetras, Ottos and shrimp.

Plants- Fully plated tank.

CO2- Yes, 1 drop per second

Light- Double T5 36" Life Glo

I notice in the morning my pH is high before my CO2 turns on. Now when i check my pH in the afternoon, it drops after having the lights on and CO2 on. What's the deal? What should my parameters be?

KH-?
GH-?
Nitrite-?
Nitrate-?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, welcome to apc. Let me suggest some reference reading which should be helpful to you:

http://www.rexgrigg.com/
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html

If you run your CO2 on a timer, it is normal for pH to drop when it comes on, and go up after it goes off. Most folks don't worry about this. You could also just run it 24/7 and if you have worries overnight, just use a air stone at night also.

Nitrite levels (NO2) should always be zero. The only times you should see any nitrites is when you've first set up a new tank before the nitrogen cycle gets going in the tank. Typically, in newly set up, fully planted tanks, this is not an issue.


----------

